# mobo/video/memory question



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an asus a8v deluxe
with 1534 mb of ram
and a nvidia 6800gt 

now i want to upgrade and i would like to know which would be the best to upgrade to play games and how much ram is supported on the a8v?

thanks


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/please-read-this-before-posting-169294.html

Do that 1st.


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

I want to be able to play all the new games, and multitask. I need a graphics card recommendation not too expensive, and what ram is compatable with my motherboard.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=A8V&product=1&os=17



you didnt list which cpu you have now ??????????

and we need a budget


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh sorry! I have an AMD Athlon 64 3500+, ~2.2 GHz.

My budget is less than 150 if possible

Thanks


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

don't expect to play new games with that kind of budget

you could get new ram and a CPU or a new motherboard and a cheap CPU


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well ........ you could do some ebay hunting for a 4400X2 / 460X2 / 4800 X2 / opteron 175

make sure they are socket 939 ................ goodluck ............... you should be able to find one in your range


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

okay thanks


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

my budget has increased and i would like to get a new mobo.

any suggestions?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the make and model of your existing motherboard ? use cpu-z free download ?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I think it's still the asus a8v deluxe. Whats your budget at?


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah it still is but here are the results anyway:

CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 1

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
-- Core 0	
-- Thread 0	0

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 1 (max 1)
Number of threads	1 (max 1)
Name AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Codename NewCastle
Specification AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
Package Socket 939
CPUID F.F.0
Extended CPUID F.F
Brand ID 4
Core Stepping DH7-CG
Technology 0.13 um
Core Speed 2202.8 MHz
Multiplier x FSB	11.0 x 200.3 MHz
HT Link speed 1001.3 MHz
Stock frequency 2200 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, x86-64
L1 Data cache 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 512 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
Max FID 11.0x

K8 Thermal sensor	yes
K8 Revision ID 0.5
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 0
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 1
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 2
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 3



Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge VIA K8T800 Pro rev. 00
Southbridge VIA VT8237 rev. 00
Graphic Interface AGP
AGP Revision 3.0
AGP Transfer Rate 8x
AGP SBA supported, enabled
Memory Type DDR
Memory Size 1536 MBytes
Channels Single
Memory Frequency 157.3 MHz (CPU/14)
CAS# latency (CL) 2.5
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	3
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 3
Cycle Time (tRAS) 7
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 10
DRAM Idle Timer 16
Command Rate (CR) 2T

Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM # 1
SMBus address 0x50
Memory type DDR
Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
Size 1024 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part number VS1GB400C3 
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Registered no
Buffered no
Nominal Voltage 2.50 Volts
EPP no
XMP no
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
JEDEC #1 2.5-3-3-7-0 @ 166 MHz
JEDEC #2 3.0-3-3-8-0 @ 200 MHz
SPD registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	80 08 07 0D 0B 02 40 00 04 50 70 00 82 08 00 01 
10	0E 04 18 01 02 20 C0 60 70 00 00 3C 28 3C 28 80 
20	60 60 40 40 00 00 00 00 00 37 46 20 28 50 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B2 
40	7F 7F 9E 00 00 00 00 00 01 56 53 31 47 42 34 30 
50	30 43 33 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

DIMM # 2
SMBus address 0x52
Memory type DDR
Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
Size 512 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part number VS512MB400 
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Registered no
Buffered no
Nominal Voltage 2.50 Volts
EPP no
XMP no
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
JEDEC #1 2.5-3-3-8-0 @ 200 MHz
SPD registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	80 08 07 0D 0A 02 40 00 04 50 60 00 82 08 00 01 
10	0E 04 08 01 02 20 00 00 00 00 00 3C 28 3C 28 40 
20	60 60 40 40 00 00 00 00 00 37 46 28 28 55 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CE 
40	7F 7F 9E 00 00 00 00 00 01 56 53 35 31 32 4D 42 
50	34 30 30 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model A8V Deluxe (0x00000356 - 0x15257268)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor Winbond
LPCIO Model W83627THF
LPCIO Vendor ID 0x5CA3
LPCIO Chip ID 0x82
LPCIO Revision ID	0x84
Config Mode I/O address	0x2E
Config Mode LDN 0xB
Config Mode registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 0B FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
10	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
20	82 84 FF FE A2 00 00 FF 20 00 00 1A 48 00 00 FF 
30	01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
40	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
50	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
60	02 90 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
70	00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Register space LPC, base address = 0x0290


Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	Winbond W83627THF
Voltage 0	1.52 Volts [0x5F] (CPU VCore)
Voltage 1	11.55 Volts [0xBE] (+12V)
Voltage 2	3.31 Volts [0xCF] (+3.3V)
Voltage 3	5.01 Volts [0xBC] (+5V)
Temperature 0	34°C (93°F) [0x22] (SYSTIN)
Temperature 1	62°C (142°F) [0x7B] (CPUTIN)
Temperature 2	29°C (83°F) [0x39] (VTIN)
Fan 1 3309 RPM [0xCC] (FANIN1)
Hardware registers	
Register space LPC, base address = 0x0290
bank 0	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	01 FF 01 FF 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 3C 3C 0A 0A 
10	01 FF 00 00 00 01 01 3C 42 00 FF FF 24 32 00 DE 
20	61 BF CE BC FF DD F4 22 FF CC FF F0 00 3C 35 22 
30	67 7F D1 B8 37 1C 48 6D FE 66 43 84 00 2B 00 00 
40	03 8E 00 FE FF 00 00 4F 2D 03 01 04 18 95 00 A3 
50	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 90 40 FF FF 11 00 FF 05 
60	61 BF CE BC FF DD F4 22 FF CC FF F0 00 3C 35 22 
70	67 7F D1 B8 37 1C 48 6D FE 66 43 84 00 2B 00 00 
80	01 FF 01 FF 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 3C 3C 0A 0A 
90	01 FF 00 00 00 01 01 3C 42 00 FF FF 24 32 00 DE 
A0	61 BF CE BC FF DD F4 22 FF CC FF F0 00 3C 35 22 
B0	67 7F D1 B8 37 1C 48 6D FE 66 43 84 00 2B 00 00 
C0	03 00 00 FE FF 00 00 4F 2D 03 01 04 18 95 00 A3 
D0	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 90 40 FF FF 11 00 FF 05 
E0	61 BF CE BC FF DD F4 22 FF CC FF F0 00 3C 35 22 
F0	67 7F D1 B8 37 1C 48 6D FE 66 43 84 00 2B 00 00 
bank 1	
50	3E 00 00 4B 00 50 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 2	
50	1C 80 00 4B 00 50 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 3	
50	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 4	
50	03 13 00 00 FA FF 00 00 17 CE 09 03 11 00 FF FF 

Hardware monitor	Winbond W83791D
Voltage 0	0.34 Volts [0x15] (VIN0)
Voltage 1	0.11 Volts [0x7] (VIN1)
Voltage 2	0.24 Volts [0xF] (VIN2)
Voltage 3	3.06 Volts [0xBF] (VIN3)
Voltage 4	0.11 Volts [0x7] (VIN4)
Voltage 5	0.11 Volts [0x7] (VIN5)
Voltage 6	0.11 Volts [0x7] (VIN6)
Temperature 0	n.a. [0x7D] (TMPIN0)
Register space SMBus, base address = 0x0400
SMBus request channel 0x0, address 0x2F

00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 00 00 01 00 00 FF 
10	00 00 7F 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 
20	15 07 0F BE 07 07 07 7D FF FF FF 7E 68 00 00 ED 
30	B0 00 00 A0 10 00 00 00 24 10 00 01 02 02 FF FF 
40	01 BF 20 00 00 00 00 50 2F 10 01 44 01 95 00 A3 
50	FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 80 72 70 FF 00 00 00 05 FF 
60	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
70	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
80	01 FF 01 FF 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 3C 3C 0A 0A 
90	00 00 00 01 FF 00 00 00 01 01 3C 08 00 00 01 01 
A0	FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 18 FF 6F 08 00 FF FF FF 
B0	BE 00 07 FF 40 00 20 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 FF FF 
C0	7D 00 00 4B 00 50 00 FF 7D 00 00 4B 00 50 00 FF 
D0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0	FF FF 00 FF 00 01 00 FF FF 02 FF 00 00 15 FF 1D 

Hardware monitor	AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Temperature 0	65°C (149°F) [0x72] (Core #0)

Hardware monitor	NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT
Temperature 0	68°C (154°F) (GPU Core)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS 
vendor American Megatrends Inc.
version 1015.002
date 10/06/2005

DMI System Information 
manufacturer To Be Filled By O.E.M.
product To Be Filled By O.E.M.
version To Be Filled By O.E.M.
serial To Be Filled By O.E.M.
UUID 881788A1-59CBD811-983B83AC-0A0DA696

DMI Baseboard 
vendor ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
model A8V Deluxe
revision Rev 1.xx
serial MB-1234567890

DMI System Enclosure 
manufacturer Chassis Manufacture
chassis type Desktop
chassis serial Chassis Serial Number

DMI Processor 
manufacturer AMD
model AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
clock speed 2200.0 MHz
FSB speed 200.0 MHz
multiplier 11.0x

DMI Memory Controller 
correction 64-bit ECC
Max module size 1024 MBytes

DMI Memory Module 
designation DIMM0
size 1024 MBytes (double bank)

DMI Memory Module 
designation DIMM1

DMI Port Connector 
designation PS/2 Mouse (internal)
designation PS/2 Mouse (external)
port type Mouse Port
connector PS/2

DMI Port Connector 
designation PS/2 Keyboard (internal)
designation PS/2 Keyboard (external)
port type Keyboard Port
connector PS/2

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB1 (internal)
designation USB1 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB2 (internal)
designation USB2 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB3 (internal)
designation USB3 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB4 (internal)
designation USB4 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB5 (internal)
designation USB5 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB6 (internal)
designation USB6 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB7 (internal)
designation USB7 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB8 (internal)
designation USB8 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation LPT1 (internal)
designation LPT 1 (external)
port type Parallel Port ECP/EPP
connector DB-25 male

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio Mic In (internal)
designation Audio Mic In (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio Line In (internal)
designation Audio Line In (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio Line Out (internal)
designation Audio Line Out (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio Center (internal)
designation Audio Center (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio Side Surround (internal)
designation Audio Side surround (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio Back Surround (internal)
designation Audio Back surround (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation LAN (internal)
designation LAN (external)
port type Network Port
connector RJ-45

DMI Port Connector 
designation COM 1 (internal)
designation COM 1 (external)
port type Serial Port 16550A
connector DB-9 male

DMI Port Connector 
designation MIDI (internal)
designation MIDI (external)
port type MIDI Port
connector DB-15 female

DMI Port Connector 
designation Joy Stick (internal)
designation Joy Stick (external)
port type Joystick Port
connector DB-15 female

DMI Port Connector 
designation COM 2 (internal)
designation COM 2 (external)
port type Serial Port 16550A
connector DB-9 male

DMI Port Connector 
designation FireWire 1 (internal)
designation FireWire 1 (external)
port type Firewire (IEEE P1394)
connector IEEE 1394

DMI Port Connector 
designation FireWire 2 (internal)
designation FireWire 2 (external)
port type Firewire (IEEE P1394)
connector IEEE 1394

DMI Port Connector 
designation AUX (internal)
port type Audio Port
connector On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector 
designation CD (internal)
port type Audio Port
connector On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector 
designation PRI_IDE (internal)
connector On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector 
designation SEC_IDE (internal)
connector On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector 
designation FLOPPY (internal)
connector On Board Floppy

DMI Port Connector 
designation CHA_FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation CPU_FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation MAIN POWER (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation CHASSIS (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation ATXPWR (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation FP_AUDIO (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SATA1 (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SATA2 (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation PWR_FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation PRI_SATA (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SEC_SATA (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation PRI_RAID (internal)

DMI Extension Slot 
designation AGP
type AGP 8x
width 32 bits
populated yes

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI1
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI2
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI3
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI4
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI5
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI OEM Strings 
string[0] To Be Filled By O.E.M.
string[1] To Be Filled By O.E.M.
string[2] To Be Filled By O.E.M.
string[3] To Be Filled By O.E.M.

DMI Physical Memory Array 
location Motherboard
usage System Memory
correction None
max capacity 8192 MBytes
max# of devices 2

DMI Memory Device 
designation DIMM0
format DIMM
type DDR
total width 72 bits
data width 64 bits
size 1024 MBytes

DMI Memory Device 
designation DIMM1
format DIMM
type unknown


Graphics
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of adapters 1

Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

API NVIDIA NVAPI
API NVIDIA I/O

Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
Manuf. API index	0
Display name \\.\DISPLAY1
Name NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT
Revision A1
Codename NV40
Technology 0.13 um
Memory size 256 MB
Memory type DDR3
Memory bus width	256 bits
PCI device bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
Vendor ID 0x10DE (0x0)
Model ID 0x45 (0x0)
Performance Level	3D Applications
Core clock	350.0 MHz
Memory clock	1000.0 MHz


Software
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version Microsoft Windows Vista (6.0) Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 (Build 6001) 
DirectX Version 10.0


I dont mind spending the money if the mobo is gonna last, but I perfer it to be under $200, seeing as i have to get RAM and possibly a new graphics card.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This motherboard can support everything from Sempron's to Phenom 2 quad cores.

GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
$110

*RAM* Your current setup is using DDR ram so you'll need some DDR2 ram.
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK - Retail 
$60

You should be able to use your current CPU and everything else on this motherboard except the ram I suggested.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the motherboard you have is a decent motherboard


any socket 939 processor from the 4400 X2 or 4600 X2 or Opteron 175 0r Opteron 185 will work very nice for you


as for video card; 9800GTX would do you well or the ATI 4850



I am not sure you are prepared for all that a new board "should" entail ?


new mobo $100.00

new ddr2 ram $60.00

new video card $140.00

new cpu $100.00


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That board only supports the athlon 64 x2's though which are basically pentium D's.... definitely gonna hold back anything above the midrange category.


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

linderman said:


> the motherboard you have is a decent motherboard
> 
> 
> any socket 939 processor from the 4400 X2 or 4600 X2 or Opteron 175 0r Opteron 185 will work very nice for you
> ...



Okay so you're saying I should keep the mobo and upgrade my cpu and video card? The only reason i was going to get a new mobo is because I was under the impression that it didn't support much RAM.

I think I like this idea though, if I were to upgrade I'd go with the Opteron 175 because of the price, and video card I'm not sure yet.

Thanks,


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

4 gigs of memory is plenty for any system 


VIA's K8T800 Pro follows in the footsteps of its wildly popular K8T800 chipset, while increasing its repertoire by supporting socket 939 AMD Athlon64 and AthlonFX processors,* as well as up to 4GB of regular unbuffered DDR PC3200 *memory. When paired with the VIA VT8237 southbridge, standard onboard goodies consist of 7.1 channel audio, IEEE 1394, Gigabit LAN, Serial ATA RAID, not to mention a PCI/AGP lock and HyperTransport links at 1000MHz.


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

So only DDR? Not DDR2?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes / your existing motherboard will accomodate DDR only / not DDR2


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe he should get a new board....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

emosun said:


> Maybe he should get a new board....







I would be of the same mind set as Emosun; I would opt for a newer motherboard / cpu / memory sticks / video card / power supply


provided of course the budget is cooperative ????????



I must admit; I have alot of customers who are still gaming with the upper tier socket 939 cpu's and doing it nicely / they cant play crysis on real high settings (medium works though) and they play WOW and COD4 very well ?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats cuz the upper 939's are similar to the early 775 cpu like the pentium D. I could actually play crysis fine on my pentium D before I went quad.


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

okay in that case, any suggestions on the mobo?


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay if I were to get:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...128387&cm_re=Phenom_x4-_-13-128-387-_-Product

and 

the ram offered previously

my current graphics card wouldn't fit right? 
It's a 6800gt, and I'm pretty sure its agp.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

agp video card wont work in that motherboard you linked, that one is PCI express only


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay don't know much about video cards anymore, when i bought mine it was 500, so whats a pretty good card nowadays looking to spend around 100

edit: Plan on keeping my current cpu until i get more money


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4131163&cm_re=ati_4850-_-14-131-163-_-Product


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

okay, tyvm.

Now my cpu will be supported by this mobo right?


----------



## tomtwostep (Jan 16, 2009)

okay would it be more beneficial to get this combo:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Combo...promotions.newegg.com/AMD/123109b/160x350.jpg

then also get the ram:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

This would be cheaper and get me mobo/video/ram and cpu.

EDIT: However, are graphics are good enough to play some of the newer games? 

This comes out to $260.00, and the other one comes out to 300 without the cpu. The main question is, is it worth it to get the previous package and keep my old cpu, or get the bundle?


----------

